# movie suggestions????



## LadyFlynt (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay all, I'm fessin up again...Steve and I haven't been to the theaters in about 7yrs (he did surprise me with the symphony a couple of years ago while expecting baby #5...Beethovan's 9th!)

Anyway we've been given 2 wonderful gifts this Christmas. The first was gift certs to a restaurant and money to pay a sitter...our "date" monday night was the first in a year. This second gift was gift certs to another restaurant and movie tickets....sooooo...the question...any suggestions???

was thinking National Treasure as a choice...other than that I have no idea....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 6, 2005)

has anyone seen the new Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## Augusta (Jan 6, 2005)

I have heard that National Treasure is good from many sources. The critics gave it a hard time because anything immoral or controversial is absent from the movie.




It is not supposed to be very realistic but a fun popcorn flick



for entertainment purposes only. The perfect theater movie. Have fun on your date!

[Edited on 6-1-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## satz (Jan 6, 2005)

The new phantom...i think it kinda depends on whether you like the songs from the original musical...because it really is just the musical redone in movie format. If you've never seen, or liked the musical then you'll probably find big plot holes, inconsistencies etc etc.

Me, i loved the musical, (though i did first see it when i was young and more impressionable) so i quite liked the movie...i did think that the phantom wasn't quite as impressive as he should have been though...

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by satz]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 6, 2005)

I enjoyed National Treasure and would describe it just as Traci did. My wife liked as well as the 8 teen age girls we took with us.


----------



## Craig (Jan 6, 2005)

Phantom was good.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> The new phantom...i think it kinda depends on whether you like the songs from the original musical...because it really is just the musical redone in movie format. If you've never seen, or liked the musical then you'll probably find big plot holes, inconsistencies etc etc.
> 
> Me, i loved the musical, (though i did first see it when i was young and more impressionable) so i quite liked the movie...i did think that the phantom wasn't quite as impressive as he should have been though...
> ...



Does anyone else agree with me and Billy Crystal (Forget Paris) that most of Phantom is simply a dramatic rendition of "School Days, School Days" ? I saw it in Toronto in the 80s (at its height) and was unimpressed.


----------



## satz (Jan 6, 2005)

Fred,

sadly enough i would have to agree...i loved phantom when i saw it as a young boy, and i still enjoyed it when i saw the movie version. However, i definitely now see why some people have condemned the tunes as shallow and what not...

oh well


----------

